# Need opinions on John Deere Tractor FORESTRY CAGE?



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 10, 2016)

Need some help and opinions about building a cage/skid plate on my John Deere 5205 MWFD tractor. I use it in the woods a lot and nearly poked a hole in my oil filter last week cleaning up in our clear cut. Ive already had a stick poke up in various spots nearly getting something destroyed. Already had one stick sneak under my front grille guard and went through my grille...only thing which saved the radiator was the battery being in front of it.

I also plan to get a backhoe for it and it will have a subframe. BUT I plan to remove the subframe when not using the backhoe and rebolt up my skid plate.

If you have any opinions..let me know! I NEED TO GET THIS DONE. Have a big clear cut to push slash up in piles so Id like to get something built.

Below are pictures of my tractor and various spots around it that can be destroyed easily.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 10, 2016)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> Need some help and opinions about building a cage/skid plate on my John Deere 5205 MWFD tractor. I use it in the woods a lot and nearly poked a hole in my oil filter last week cleaning up in our clear cut. Ive already had a stick poke up in various spots nearly getting something destroyed. Already had one stick sneak under my front grille guard and went through my grille...only thing which saved the radiator was the battery being in front of it.
> 
> I also plan to get a backhoe for it and it will have a subframe. BUT I plan to remove the subframe when not using the backhoe and rebolt up my skid plate.
> 
> ...


I'll say the same thing I tell other people that ask for options on this, they are a farm tractor not a cat or skidder. If you want ideas look into Valtra forestry tractors like they use in Europe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods (Nov 10, 2016)

If you haven't, check in your area for the contractors who do right-of-way clearing. They usually know how to equip a tractor properly. Probably heavier tractors than yours but you can get a some good ideas. You can also find their old tractors at the auction sales. Ron


----------



## Matt_Ellerbee (Nov 10, 2016)

I use to work at Cobb county tractor. We built and sold new hollands with a right of way package. Called it a woodsboss. I've seen a few JD set up the same way. Built by http://www.hmtc.us/ maybe contact them. They are just over in Arab,Al.


----------



## ArtB (Nov 10, 2016)

*The FIRST thing you need to do is put FOPS/ROPs on that little machine.* Forget even using it in any woods until you get that done !!

45 years ago I took the FOPs off my old D2 to replace the clutch, used it before I gotten around to putting the FOPs back on. Spent 2 weeks in the hospital surviving a near fatal mishap.


----------



## bnmc98 (Nov 11, 2016)

You are opposed to just getting a small skidder?
It would also make short order of that work you described that you need to do compared to that tractor. 
Its what they do "turn key" and they are already ironclad.

If you find one with a bad winch, the price goes down quite a bit. (probably wouldn't need it anyway)


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 11, 2016)

well im already in debt with the bank with this tractor. bought it from Ag-Pro. so i have to use this. i only use it mainly for mowing and harrowing firebreaks. but recently had our timber cut and trying to push logging slash up.

it does have ROPS but theyre foldable. im debating about just welding the ROPS instead of putting a bolt through it to keep it up


----------



## Skeans (Nov 11, 2016)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> well im already in debt with the bank with this tractor. bought it from Ag-Pro. so i have to use this. i only use it mainly for mowing and harrowing firebreaks. but recently had our timber cut and trying to push logging slash up.
> 
> it does have ROPS but theyre foldable. im debating about just welding the ROPS instead of putting a bolt through it to keep it up


Don't weld your Rops you'll be asking for something to crack a good grade 8 bolt is more then enough. Why not rent something to get the job done instead of tearing up a good tractor? My only other advice would be full belly skids, full fenders on the ends add some cables with knobs, enclose the rops with the minimum of screen, guard the valving and cylinders.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bnmc98 (Nov 11, 2016)

Skeans said:


> Why not rent something to get the job done instead of tearing up a good tractor?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Thats a really good idea.
How much land are you talking that needs to be cleaned up? 
If its not too much, the right piece of equipment could do it much faster.
You may be into the tractor project more time wise and close in money you have to put all that labor and parts into it.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 11, 2016)

well own 300 or so acres but the clear cut is like 40-50 acres. Lots of site prep vendors are too busy. I have the ability and this tractor can do it. but just needs armor on it.

i worked with a site prep vendor before and he used a big articulating farm tractor to chop clear cuts. he did have a dozer to clear up brush but my tractor can do the same. 

plus i plan to do work for people on the side


----------



## Franny K (Nov 11, 2016)

I have a couple of 5105 similar to that one. I get the R4/I3 tire option. The mid hydraulic plugs for the joystick are a lot worse for going beyond the field than on the rear like they were a few years before that. Usually I see the cage set up on a 6xxx series with a frame. That tractor is my choice because of it's light weight and a bit lower in the vertical section about where the steering cylinder is compared to say the 5x10, 5x20. It does have mechanical brakes so tearing a hydraulic line won't happen. If you do get a different model with hydraulic brakes and tear up a line I found out that you still have a brake on the good side if you do not push both pedals. That is a lot on the front, the rear tires are larger that is where I generally want a load if not on both ends. I do not recommend using the differential lock on a regular basis.

I seem to recall someone discussing something along this line over on greentractortalk discussion group in the utility tractor section. I guess there are threaded holes to attach stuff underneath but the loader and the grill guard are using the points on the side. The front block is 5/8, the block near the steering cylinder 16mm with essentially a big locating pin, and the sides are 20mm. Not sure how the loader framework ties in, but all of those are likely already in use. I put a front tree point hitch on one of mine. It ties the front block, steering block, and the engine casting together, these models are kind of weak just behind (maybe in front would have to re examine) the steering cylinder in my opinion. I might suggest piping the plugs for the hydraulics of the loader to another place. Even re locating that valve body is worth thinking about. Or just getting off a lot to remove the hazards.


----------



## ArtB (Nov 11, 2016)

_40-50 acres_

did you mean 4-5 acres ?

It will take a LONG time with a toy tractor. 
btw, I consider my Ford 4500 and JD440s and bobcat as toys. 

Look at the thread discussion *Pulp, PNW style *


----------



## Skeans (Nov 12, 2016)

ArtB said:


> _40-50 acres_
> 
> did you mean 4-5 acres ?
> 
> ...


I agree, only time I use our 6410 in the woods is spraying, mechanical planting, or road work that's doing a lot of running around. If you're doing 40 to 50 acres I'd want a cat with a brush rake and a shovel to shake and pile with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## blkcloud (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a 6200 cab 4x4 Deere that is in the woods all the time.. I backed up onto a stump not long ago that was hidden in some tall weeds and ripped my fuel tank open .. $800 for another one...


----------



## rwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

I think the OP knows his tractor is not ideal for the job, but he may be like my late father - "more time than money". He (my father) accomplished a lot with very little. If "time is money" to the OP then he should re-think his plans as many have suggested. Those things said, if the original plan is pursued, there will be more cash needed continually as time alone can't solve every woe posed.

Ron


----------



## catbuster (Nov 12, 2016)

Rent a bulldozer or crawler loader for a day or two. It will pay for itself over repairs to that small tractor.


----------



## catbuster (Nov 12, 2016)

Especially with the transmission on that tractor. Having to come to a full stop and clutch every time you change direction while pushing brush will be miserable vs a U shift or hystat dozer transmission.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 12, 2016)

Well we usually hire site prep vendors to do the work but I feel that I have the time to do it myself when I am off and I could potentially save money but the tractor needs armor aka FORESTRY CAGE. sorta like the picture below.

My tractor is a sync reverser transmission..yes I have to push the clutch in but dont have to stop.

I do have a root rake as you see in the photo. Its a root grapple so i can pick up stuff as well. All I will be doing is push limbs and tops of trees into piles to burn.

But i still use it to harrow firebreaks snd mow so I still will come in contact with limbs and sticks and other things.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 12, 2016)

heres one..i may do it like this then.


----------



## rwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> heres one..i may do it like this then.



That is what ROW clearing contractors use. Should be a bunch on the used market down your way. I have never seen one with a FEL though.

Ron


----------



## Skeans (Nov 12, 2016)

rwoods said:


> That is what ROW clearing contractors use. Should be a bunch on the used market down your way. I have never seen one with a FEL though.
> 
> Ron


Seen orchard tractors set up like that, a big question are you going to pop stumps if so that'll teat up a tractor fast doing Christmas trees our grinder will blow transmissions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 12, 2016)

Recommend to consider forestry tires as well. Tractor tires are usually fairly thin and sticks will rip the sidewalls easy.

That bottom cages tractor looks to have skidders tires?


Both skidders we run are "powershift". 7 or 8 forward, (I forget, the numbers are worn off and I normally only pull in 4th or 5th), 4 reverse. Have to clutch between F and R... well... it's best to. Hard on the machine otherwise... but can shift between the gears without clutching.


----------



## ArtB (Nov 12, 2016)

_I have the time to do it myself when I am off_

Envy your ambition. Am a retired old fart -- if I had 40 (forty) acres to do I'd probably spend less time and $$ buying a broken down old D6 or so and rebuilding it vs trying to do 40 acres with a 2 ton machine. 

Well, OTOH, maybe I'd spend a couple of weeks building a remote control operator for 4-6 ton tracked dozer (JD440/350; D3 or similar) and do the clearing from a nice rocker on the porch, or let the grandkids drive it from their laptop <G>


----------



## rwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

OP didn't say anything about stumps just piling brush and some tractor work in the woods. Something really big or on tracks needed for stumps, 

I've been out of touch with this stuff for yesrs. For true land clearing, D8s with rakes was about standard when I was a boy. Then large wheel loaders with rakes took their place in most sandy soil work.

Ron


----------



## Skeans (Nov 12, 2016)

rwoods said:


> OP didn't say anything about stumps just piling brush and some tractor work in the woods. Something really big or on tracks needed for stumps,
> 
> I've been out of touch with this stuff for yesrs. For true land clearing, D8s with rakes was about standard when I was a boy. Then large wheel loaders with rakes took their place in most sandy soil work.
> 
> Ron


Sorry Ron I'm thinking out here we pop stumps well clearing and piling brush just can't avoid it. Another thing would be hardwood clean up vs pine or fir limb clean up big difference in amount and spread of limbs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 12, 2016)

i may make the front smaller since i have a loader


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 12, 2016)

yeah no stumps being pushed up here. most of the time people are doing that is when theyre making new ground (ag fields). 

the logger cut the stumps real close to the ground so they will be no issue. plan to burn the clear cut off next winter...to dry right now..


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 12, 2016)

i wish i could afford equipment..costing my over $20000 for my tractor. dont know how farmers and other folks buy equipment so fast and have it paid off. itll take me 5 years or more to pay this off.

i was using a ford 3000...destroyed the body on that thing in the woods mowing and harrowing firebreaks..and got stuck a lot too


----------



## rwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

It may be a regional thing. What I was hearing was work similar to power line ROW work and rough pasture maintenance. Stumps usually remain in place. 35 years ago my little brother pulled a chopper with a wore out skidded. Didn't see tractors outfitted like shown back then; pretty common now. Ron


----------



## Skeans (Nov 12, 2016)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> i wish i could afford equipment..costing my over $20000 for my tractor. dont know how farmers and other folks buy equipment so fast and have it paid off. itll take me 5 years or more to pay this off.
> 
> i was using a ford 3000...destroyed the body on that thing in the woods mowing and harrowing firebreaks..and got stuck a lot too


My newest piece of equipment is a 2005 135 kobelco, my harvester is 20 years old with 17.5k on it and have to Replace it but work is steady that's key.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 12, 2016)

Skeans said:


> My newest piece of equipment is a 2005 135 kobelco, my harvester is 20 years old with 17.5k on it and have to Replace it but work is steady that's key.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk




you must be a small timer because it seems everyone is big time around me. 

new tractors, etc nearly every year.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 12, 2016)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> you must be a small timer because it seems everyone is big time around me.
> 
> new tractors, etc nearly every year.


Small? I thin for a living and hand cut big wood you could almost crawl in. I do what's around as well as my own wood, I thin for Weyerhaeuser now, we don't buy new stuff every year if an operator is doing that you need to look at them good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d (Nov 12, 2016)

Skeans said:


> Small? I thin for a living and hand cut big wood you could almost crawl in. I do what's around as well as my own wood, I thin for Weyerhaeuser now, we don't buy new stuff every year if an operator is doing that you need to look at them good.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk




If someone has a line on work paying good enough for new gear every year pm me the number! I'm in.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 12, 2016)

1270d said:


> If someone has a line on work paying good enough for new gear every year pm me the number! I'm in.


Me too I'm in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 12, 2016)

Skeans said:


> Small? I thin for a living and hand cut big wood you could almost crawl in. I do what's around as well as my own wood, I thin for Weyerhaeuser now, we don't buy new stuff every year if an operator is doing that you need to look at them good.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I see youre a logger.

Well loggers arent usually the ones with new equipment but i was meaning farmers.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 12, 2016)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> I see youre a logger.
> 
> Well loggers arent usually the ones with new equipment but i was meaning farmers.


Loggers have to, to keep up with production, what do you call a producing day on a side?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster (Nov 12, 2016)

My bet is the farmers lease the stuff season to season so they don't have to make payments on nonessential winter gear. I do it with a lot of my big stuff that would otherwise sit during the months December-March.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 12, 2016)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> I see youre a logger.
> 
> Well loggers arent usually the ones with new equipment but i was meaning farmers.


Lol I know lots of loggers here that turn stuff on a 2 year basis with all the emissions stuff and what not they won't work on them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 12, 2016)

Skeans said:


> Loggers have to, to keep up with production, what do you call a producing day on a side?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk




Yeah. But Ive seen many here use most of their loaders for years. Theyre starting to upgrade slowly.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 12, 2016)

catbuster said:


> My bet is the farmers lease the stiff season to season so they don't have to make payments on nonessential winter gear. I do it with a lot of my big stuff that would otherwise sit during the months December-March.



That could be quiet true.

Though I see many buy acres and acres of land and clear it up yet complain there is no money in it.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 13, 2016)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> That could be quiet true.
> 
> Though I see many buy acres and acres of land and clear it up yet complain there is no money in it.


Being a land owner and a contractor I don't complain why would you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster (Nov 13, 2016)

Skeans said:


> Being a land owner and a contractor I don't complain why would you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Something I've found that landowners don't seem to get is the cost of prep work and then maintenance to keep the 2000 acres they just bought making them money. And how many crops it takes to make money on property. 

I don't complain about land until it's time to try to fit all my stuff into the small lot the shop sits on


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 13, 2016)

well there is money in it because if there wasnt..they wouldnt do it..though many small owners struggle and eventually gey ran out by the big guy


----------



## 711ac (Nov 30, 2016)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> Need some help and opinions about building a cage/skid plate on my John Deere 5205 MWFD tractor.


Farm tractors are difficult to build skid pans & shielding for, there are very few mounting points and no real frame to work off. I spent a lot of hours on a creeper under mine coming up with a plan. I just use mine to gather firewood and mowing to keep my access roads open on my own property.
I've had the tractor high centered on rocks / stumps quite a few times and the belly pan is doing its job. The plate is only 1/4" but there's a lot of steel backing it up on the side you can't see. The sweeps and canopy have already saved my head a few times. Are you looking to fab this up yourself?


----------



## madhatte (Nov 30, 2016)

Go overboard on ROPS/FOPS/cage if you intend to do fire work. I've seen way too many near-misses to not advocate overdoing it on operator safety.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 30, 2016)

711ac said:


> Farm tractors are difficult to build skid pans & shielding for, there are very few mounting points and no real frame to work off. I spent a lot of hours on a creeper under mine coming up with a plan. I just use mine to gather firewood and mowing to keep my access roads open on my own property.
> I've had the tractor high centered on rocks / stumps quite a few times and the belly pan is doing its job. The plate is only 1/4" but there's a lot of steel backing it up on the side you can't see. The sweeps and canopy have already saved my head a few times. Are you looking to fab this up yourself? View attachment 540391
> View attachment 540392



yes all fab work myself. that looks good but ill probably have guards around the engine too and expanded metal around the cab


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Nov 30, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Go overboard on ROPS/FOPS/cage if you intend to do fire work. I've seen way too many near-misses to not advocate overdoing it on operator safety.



Yeah..im planning to. I may go 1/2" steel plate


----------



## Skeans (Nov 30, 2016)

madhatte said:


> Go overboard on ROPS/FOPS/cage if you intend to do fire work. I've seen way too many near-misses to not advocate overdoing it on operator safety.


I'd honestly figure on a cab myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte (Nov 30, 2016)

Skeans said:


> I'd honestly figure on a cab myself.



Always a better option.


----------



## dinosaur (Dec 30, 2016)

Wildland_Firefighter said:


> Need some help and opinions about building a cage/skid plate on my John Deere 5205 MWFD tractor. I use it in the woods a lot and nearly poked a hole in my oil filter last week cleaning up in our clear cut. Ive already had a stick poke up in various spots nearly getting something destroyed. Already had one stick sneak under my front grille guard and went through my grille...only thing which saved the radiator was the battery being in front of it.
> 
> I also plan to get a backhoe for it and it will have a subframe. BUT I plan to remove the subframe when not using the backhoe and rebolt up my skid plate.
> 
> ...


For what you're wanting you might build your own cage for the hood and under carriage. Only thing I would suggest is putting hingable access doors in more then one spot. Repairs in field will go much smoother.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Dec 30, 2016)

Im doing a cage too.

Been harrowing firebreaks and been getting slapped in the face with limbs and head nearly taken off my bigger limbs.


----------



## Oliver Durand (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey 711ac, that's a nice belly pan setup on that Kubota. I give it a big LIKE. Took me a minute to figuire out what the two rings were for on the front pan, and then I remembered there's two oil drain plugs. Way Kool!!


----------



## 711ac (Jan 2, 2017)

The best bonus with that project was my little storage box & a nice big passenger step on the other side.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jan 3, 2017)

yeeeaaaaaahhh.....
That's way to clean of a machine for the woods

just sayin


----------



## 711ac (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm only at 800 hours, and I'm not taking pics of the sheet metal dings
(I only use it on my land for firewood & access road maint.)


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 5, 2017)

Didn't realize Kubota made tractors that big.


----------



## 711ac (Jan 5, 2017)

170 HP


----------

